

SeedStart NYC - epi0Bauqu
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/02/seedstart-nyc.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AVc+%28A+VC%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
indexzero
I think I speak for a lot of people in the NYC startup community when I say
trying to work with NYC Seed last year left a bad taste in my mouth.

Read the wording they use very carefully: "up to 20" (i.e. could be no one).
Last year they decided to just give 250k to two startups instead of going with
their real "incubator" strategy. I've heard one of those two startups already
went belly-up.

~~~
matthewer
Yeah, I truly think NYC Seed is the worst case scenario for any startup. We
have met the people behind it, and I don't think they are capable of helping
in the way Y Combinator can.

Even the application should be a turn off. The questions they ask are not
asked in a way that someone with startup experience would ask. They are asked
in a way a finance person would ask. Not necessarily a bad thing - if you a
are building a finance company.

Finally, I would also argue that their portfolio companies are not really
inspiring...

Not trying to hate, but there are so many better options right now. NYC
definitely needs a strong seed program, but this is not it.

------
jessepickard
I think they may have changed their application. It was about three times as
long last time I looked at it.

------
JimBastard
I would highly recommend not bringing your idea / company to seedstart.

I had a bad experience with them and so have a lot of other people I've spoken
with in NYC.

Last I heard Owen Davis gave 250k (nyc seed money) to a friend of his and the
company went broke in less then 6 months.

